# Compilando un kernel 2.2.x

## lopb

Hola,

       Tengo unas maquinas que funcionan con un hardware que posee modulos para un kernel 2.2, y no hay mas soporte para la placa, con lo cual si o si tengo que usar un kernel 2.2

El problema es como compilarlo, porque el linux que tengo viene pelado y no puedo compilar nada ahi, ni bajarme los paquetes necesarios para compilar porque el soporte esta descontinuado.

Es un mandrake viejo.

La pregunta es: puede alguien indicarme como compilar un kernel 2.2  en gentoo o de donde bajarme una distro vieja para poder hacerlo?

O lo que sea.

Muchas gracias

----------

## pcmaster

¿No estabas ya compilándolo?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786418-start-9.html

¿No te ha funcionado?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

También podrías bajar un kernel vanilla 2.2, compilarlo en cualquier gentoo con soporte para tu nuevo hardware y copiarlo a tu mandrake viejo, no?

Salud!

----------

## will198

como dice inod...

de aquí:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.2/

yo la verdad es que la mayoría de las veces que he compilado un kernel lo he obtenido de aquí...

¿que diferencia hay entre este kernel y el que proporcionan las distros?

para compilarlo... que yo sepa no hay diferencia con el resto de kernel ¿no?

lo descomprimes en /usr/src/

y creas un enlace simbolico del tipo /usr/src/ln -s kernel2.2.lo-que-sea linux

y por último

cd /usr/src/linux/

y vim Make..... para ponerle la versión que sea

y ya make menuconfig

yo siempre cuando lo voy a hacer busco en google: compilar kernel para no dejarme ningun paso

un saludo

----------

## lopb

Si el problema es que no lo puedo compilar. Me aparecen muchisimos errores.

por eso buscaba algo viejo para poder compilarlo

----------

## asph

que errores te da? como te dicen puedes compilar un kernel para otro ordenador, luego simplemente te llevas la bzImage al ordenador viejo.

entiendo que tienes dos pcs, uno antiguo con mandrake y otro nuevo con gentoo.. pues en el nuevo compilas el kernel configurado para el pc viejo y ya esta, si te da errores igual es por dependencias se tendria que mirar.

tb puedes arrancar el pc viejo con el livecd de gentoo, y en el momento de hacer el emerge gentoo-sources te bajas las sources vanilla oficiales de la 2.2 y las configuras, siguiendo la instalacion con normalidad.

----------

## lopb

HOla,

           Pude compilar un kernel 2.4 en gentoo con unos stages viejos y portage viejos.

Ahora el tema, y perdon que hinche tanto con esto... es que el modulo me tira varios mensajes de unresolved symbols

hay alguna forma de evitar esto y cargar el modulo forzosamente?

ya probe con config_modversions y sigue igual

Cualquier idea sera bienvenida

gracias gente

----------

